# Having some fun with some old friends.....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I do a lot of Kustom paint work on all kinds of things, and I build a lot of models for other people. Once in a while, it's fun to do a little something for myself. So in the last few months, I have taken advantage of the reissues of a lot of the old kits I loved as a kid to build them again. For myself! I loved the Deal's Wheels, Zingers, and the Tom Daniel kits. So, here's a few simple builds that I squirted with some nice paint for my own collection. Lot's of fun, and a welcome relief from serious modeling...

Glitter Bug!





Street Cleaner





Hemi Semi



Zinger Dragster!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Der Shrunken speedster! (this was a sandbox toy a buddy of mine molded and resin cast!)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

These cartoonish kits aren't to everyone's liking, but I like them and have quite a few in my ever-growing "I'll get to it one of these days" pile. The "Deal's Wheels" kits were as much of a favorite as the Tom Daniel kits, and I wish I still had the ones I built back in the 70s.

Very nice work, by the way! Since you gave your Glitter Bug driver graying hair, does that mean it's a mid-life crisis car?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> These cartoonish kits aren't to everyone's liking, but I like them and have quite a few in my ever-growing "I'll get to it one of these days" pile. The "Deal's Wheels" kits were as much of a favorite as the Tom Daniel kits, and I wish I still had the ones I built back in the 70s.
> 
> Very nice work, by the way! Since you gave your Glitter Bug driver graying hair, does that mean it's a mid-life crisis car?


Ah you picked up on the hair thing! LOL! Yes, a reflection of myself and what little hair I have left! I'm past mid-life I guess, in the final stretch.......


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm laughing right along with you. I'm 56 years old myself, and as I've grown older I've looked at certain kits and thought, "Y'know, the figure that came with this one would look good with some gray hair." I think every artist wants to put a little of himself or herself into their work, so...well, I'll just leave it at that.


----------

